# Candy Cane



## tonyandkory

The other day we were cleaning out or kiddo's candy stash sense its almost a year old.
there were several candy canes and two of the big giant ones so we melted these down with a little sugar and threw it into a carboy...

Looks like pepto lol will post pic later. 

any one ever tried?


----------



## Rodnboro

I tried one gallon last year after Christmas when candy canes went on sale. This was the only wine I've made that stuck. I tried everything to get it going again without success. I might try another one this year though. It sounds like it would be good. Good Luck.


----------



## Julie

Mine last year did not stuck and it was very good but this year's batch is sitting at 1.000 since January but I'm not worried, I don't have any plans on bottling this until November and I'm sure it will be pretty good, lol, it doesn't last too long once in the bottle.


----------



## saramc

I went thru "my stash" of stuff this afternoon and grabbed my post-holiday candy canes, including two of the 2 pound sticks...seriously need to get this one assembled and fermenting, because I agreed not to purchase anything that I already had in stock (unless I found great great price reduction). Had the pleasure of sampling the candy cane wine and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## tonyandkory

forgot to take a pic ... 
get my notes when I get home. 

Compare recipe's?


----------



## Julie

I"m in, let me dig mine out and I'll post up later


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

i've got 5 gallons of this stuff bulk aging right now, batched it back in march or feb can't remember here at work. i added chocolate to mine, my question is has anyone added peppermint schnapps to this to increase the flavor and create a semi-port wine?


----------



## tonyandkory

Here is that pic ... Good thing its only a gallon I forgot to write down the ingredients! 

Edit: found the recipe 

Candy Cane 2 Large regular candy cane. 1 regular red candy cane. 1 regular rainbow candy cane. lalvin ICV-D47 9/9/12 1 gallon ? 1.140


----------



## Arne

Yep, pepto bismal for sure. LOL, Arne.


----------



## tonyandkory

wasn't sure if edit would bump thread so here it is  BUMP!


----------



## barryjo

tonyandkory said:


> Here is that pic ... Good thing its only a gallon I forgot to write down the ingredients!
> 
> Edit: found the recipe
> 
> Candy Cane 2 Large regular candy cane. 1 regular red candy cane. 1 regular rainbow candy cane. lalvin ICV-D47 9/9/12 1 gallon ? 1.140
> 
> View attachment 5682


I have found that if the recipe gives the quantity in ounces, not number of sticks, it is easier to duplicate. And even then, nothing is guaranteed because the "strength" of the peppermint varies. Might want to keep a bottle of peppermint flavoring handy!
BTW, mine came out at 15% abv. Schnapps, anyone?


----------



## Fabiola

tonyandkory said:


> Here is that pic ... Good thing its only a gallon I forgot to write down the ingredients!
> 
> Edit: found the recipe
> 
> Candy Cane 2 Large regular candy cane. 1 regular red candy cane. 1 regular rainbow candy cane. lalvin ICV-D47 9/9/12 1 gallon ? 1.140
> 
> View attachment 5682



What color is this wine when is finished?


----------



## tonyandkory

I am not sure ... I will post a pic when it is finished.
I think others on here maybe able to answer that though


----------



## Julie

It will pretty much be white, most of the color from the canes will ferment out. Use some extra canes to backsweeten with and that will put some color back it, it should come out like a dark pink. And you will need to add some peppermint extract, their isn't enough flavor in the canes.


----------



## Fabiola

Julie said:


> It will pretty much be white, most of the color from the canes will ferment out. Use some extra canes to backsweeten with and that will put some color back it, it should come out like a dark pink. And you will need to add some peppermint extract, their isn't enough flavor in the canes.



Thank you Julie, I was wondering how it would turn out, because I am thinking in making some myself.


----------



## Julie

Fabiola said:


> Thank you Julie, I was wondering how it would turn out, because I am thinking in making some myself.


 
If you decide, when melting the canes and adding them, keep checking the hydrometer. You can start off with a pretty high reading if you are not careful and I would use Welch's white grape concentrate as a base.


----------



## Fabiola

Julie said:


> If you decide, when melting the canes and adding them, keep checking the hydrometer. You can start off with a pretty high reading if you are not careful and I would use Welch's white grape concentrate as a base.



Thank you again, very helpful information, as usual...


----------



## tonyandkory

I am not sure what we did or didn't do but this turned out terrible and we dumped it out.... which was weird because the only things I had put in it so far was candy canes ... water and yeast... oh well it was just an experiment.


----------



## Julie

tonyandkory said:


> I am not sure what we did or didn't do but this turned out terrible and we dumped it out.... which was weird because the only things I had put in it so far was candy canes ... water and yeast... oh well it was just an experiment.



I bet there wasn't much in the way of peppermint was there? I end up adding about a tablespoon of peppermint extract to mine.


----------



## tonyandkory

on the spot ... and it was sour ... not sour candy sour but like turned milk sour (not milky taste)


----------



## Julie

yes I can see the milk sour, next time ferment to dry, stabilize backsweeten with a 12 candy canes, peppermint extract (I use Watkins) and a bottle of corn syrup. I bring my sg up to 1.030 and I add chocolate prior to backsweetening to get a nice chocolate finish, like a peppermint patty.

I think the milk sour is due to not enough peppermint and not backsweeten enough. This needs to be a sweet wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

tonyandkory said:


> I am not sure what we did or didn't do but this turned out terrible and we dumped it out.... which was weird because the only things I had put in it so far was candy canes ... water and yeast... oh well it was just an experiment.


 
Oh what a waste throwng this out. If you haven't learned anything on this forum, there is always something you can do with that wine. I made 6 gallons of the exact same wine with an entire grocery cart filled with candy canes reduced to .10 a box after Christmas. I delicately tweaked it each month after fermentation.

When it was all said and done it made the best toilet bowl cleaner I've had.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

Haha really? It's bad enough for toilet bowl cleaner? I've got a batch that I made up in march. Haven't tries it in a few months. Hoping it tastes okay.


----------



## Julie

LoneTreeFarms said:


> Haha really? It's bad enough for toilet bowl cleaner? I've got a batch that I made up in march. Haven't tries it in a few months. Hoping it tastes okay.



Im sure it will be fine, Dan kept adding everything but the kitchen sink to his, when he added the Kool aid, I told him he went to far

Have you backsweeten yours yet? Read what I did in an earlier post, I have had people wanting to know how to get on my Christmas list to get a bottle.


----------



## Runningwolf

HA HA Julie! I only added the koolaid because I lost the red stripe in the wine and it was all white. I was only trying to get the red back which I did, but then the dang white stripe disappeared.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

Ill have to check it out this weekend. I back sweetened with karo syrup some peppermint extract and also added chocolate. Didn't taste that good last I tried it. Wouldn't mind swapping a bottle with you Julie to see if its right. Pm me an addy and when I bottle ill send one out.


----------



## barryjo

My candy Cane is now in the bottle and looks great. It came out looking like a white Zin. Almost a blush. And it has been approved by my taste-testing panel. ABV of 10.5%. Since I only made a 3 gal batch, it will have to be doled out carefully!


----------



## Alucard1983

so i decided to make this wine i have 11 packs of 12 thats 132 candy canes or 3.63lb. so i was gonna do a 5 gallon batch. so i was gonna do 132 canes and do a 5lb of banana soup for body. after i was gonna add sugar till i got approx 12 abv. after when clear i was gonna back sweeten with a little sugar or corn sugar and maybe some peppermint extract .... what do you think.. 

if i was gona add a little cocoa powder for some choclate flavor how much do you thin and when would i add it?


----------



## reefman

Runningwolf said:


> HA HA Julie! I only added the koolaid because I lost the red stripe in the wine and it was all white. I was only trying to get the red back which I did, but then the dang white stripe disappeared.


Dan,
When you say "white" do you mean like a nice clear white wine, or a cloudy white?
I'm adding my yeast today, candy canes are all melted.
Some of the comments in this thread area scaring me and making me wonder about this toilet bowl cleaner....


----------



## Julie

reefman said:


> Dan,
> When you say "white" do you mean like a nice clear white wine, or a cloudy white?
> I'm adding my yeast today, candy canes are all melted.
> Some of the comments in this thread area scaring me and making me wonder about this toilet bowl cleaner....


 
Doug, 

You will be fine. Dan kept dicking with his and that is why it turned into toilet bowl cleaner. Only put enough candy canes in to bring sg to around 1.080. And when you go to backsweeten, melt down another box of candy canes, this will give you a nice color and you will need to add peppermint extract to bring out the mint flavor. And no the wine will not be cloudy white, it will be crystal clear. I finally got mine bottled, so I should be getting it into the mail this week.


----------



## reefman

Julie,
Thanks, that makes me feel better. I look forward to tasting yours.
One answer I can't seem to find in any of the threads is "How much water" did you add to make the 3 gallons?
Make sure to PM me your address too!
Thanks again.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Doug,
> 
> You will be fine. Dan kept dicking with his and that is why it turned into toilet bowl cleaner.


----------



## Julie

I don't know how much water, I used 6 cans of Welch's frozen white grape concentrate and it took me 54 canes to get to 1.084, I used about a cup of water to heat up the canes and once I had them all dissoved, I when I had that all done and the juice in, I just added enough water to bring it up to 3 gallon.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


>


 
LOL, well you did and you know it!, you the mad scientist!


----------



## Runningwolf

*JULIE* can you please explain what you mean by that silly remark!


----------



## reefman

Dan,
wow, I'm impressed! ...and you call this a hobby? 
Julie's comment was right on the mark!!!!!


----------



## tingo

Wolf, while I admire your setup, I see it and admire how my family ever made great wine in sicily using just feet, grapes, a wooden tub, and olive oil. Its amazing how far this trade has come since louis pastuer discovered how wine was made from where it began. Sorry to get sentimental lol.


----------



## Julie

LOL, well I don't have to explain, Dan


----------



## barryjo

Oh my, Dan. Are you sure winemaking is all you do??? I have seen labs in medical clinics with less glassware.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Barryjo. First off if I order from some place like Cynmor Scientific the shipping kills you on the first few items but after that it barely goes up so I make it worth my while. You're only seeing a very small portion of what I really have because it's behind cupboard doors. For instance I have 6 1000ml Erlenmeyer flasks that I use for blending trails but also for yeast starters when I pick up a quantity of juice pails. Some things I got just because they were a deal I couldn't pass up.


----------



## reefman

Pitched my yeast this morning, hope to get peppermint wine as oppsed to TBC. Still have a lot of Candy canes left over.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

haha that lab reminds me of college chemistry class. how much of that was purchased and how much grew legs and walked out of work??

btw i'm totally jealous now.


----------



## Runningwolf

LoneTreeFarms said:


> haha that lab reminds me of college chemistry class. how much of that was purchased and how much grew legs and walked out of work??
> 
> btw i'm totally jealous now.


 
Nearly all was either purchased or given to me. I also go to auctions and check Craig's list You don't accumulate it over night. I had a good friend (Kevininpa) teach me a lot and I took it to the next level. He is in the process of opening his own winery, which will probably open this year. I have actually borrowed things from my own lab to take to work. 
You'll soon learn when you buy from scientific sites it pays to buy everything you think you might need or more at one time since the shipping is nearly the same (very high for the first initial item).


----------



## Terry0220

Runningwolf said:


> *JULIE* can you please explain what you mean by that silly remark!



Ok,,after seeing all of that,,,Julie!!!! I need you to take me to his cellar!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Holy Lord Dan! Very Impressed!


----------



## Runningwolf

Terry..there is much more.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Tom!


----------



## Terry0220

Runningwolf said:


> Terry..there is much more.



Boy have I heard that before!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Now that was funny!!!


----------



## Sammyk

I recognize those racks; I have 2 of those Sam's Club racks too. Afraid to more in the closet though because it is in an upstairs bedroom.


----------



## reefman

Dan,
You must use it for more than just wine making....??


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, wine making is what I do. I've kick around the idea of beer and may have to in the future, just to know and understand the hobby. Once you learn how to do different test professionally it makes you want to have it at home. On the other hand I buy equipment at home so I can learn how to use it in my everyday profession. Believe me I'm not done. There is still one piece of equipment I've been looking at for several years now but still have not pulled the trigger.

Another piece I don't own but would not buy new because I don't think I would really use it much is an ebulliometer. Another member has been posting about making one of this at home which I'm interested in though.


----------



## reefman

So you are a Professional wine maker with wine making as a hobby too?
Best of both worlds 
It's been said many times, find something you like so much that you would do it for free, then do it professionally.


----------



## reefman

Here's my candy cane two days after pitching the yeast....looks happy so far...and smells even better.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, I could argue that point either way. I always believed not to make a profession of your hobby because then it's no longer "fun". That has not been the case though. It let me take it to the next level at home learning and understanding so much more. Yes, I do love my job.


----------



## Runningwolf

reefman said:


> Here's my candy cane two days after pitching the yeast....looks happy so far...and smells even better.


 
That does look good but it looks like a batch of Rhubarb wine to me.


----------



## g8keeper

:sh
[IMG said:


> http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac293/dmw879/IMAG0719.jpg[/IMG]


 

<ticker tape going off in the background>...."in local news, edinborough county police have discovered an underground meth lab, and the feds have seized and exhorbinat amount of equipment"....roflmao....sorry, dan...couldn't resist, because with all that (don't get me wrong, i am both impressed, and understand it is your profession as well), it truly looks like you COULD do more than just make wine with all that....lol....


----------



## reefman

Runningwolf said:


> That does look good but it looks like a batch of Rhubarb wine to me.


 It's the banana pieces floating that makes it look like rhubarb.
i'm hoping the color shows up pink when I rack it.


----------



## reefman

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, I could argue that point either way. I always believed not to make a profession of your hobby because then it's no longer "fun". That has not been the case though. It let me take it to the next level at home learning and understanding so much more. Yes, I do love my job.


Yes, I've heard it both ways too, but doing something you like sure beats doing something you don't like.
For instance...I'm an Engineer
I took Engineering in school, because a Marine Biologist was not yet a job you could apply for...only in academics on a grant. I wanted a real job.
So I took Engineering.
I now have a nephew who drives a remote submersible (called Alvin), mapping the ocean floor commercially....
Now that's a job I could have handled 40 years ago but it didn't exist.
His wife is a volcanologist, to sweeten things even more, and my brother has lived on the big Island for 30 plus years now....me thinks our lives were switched.


----------



## Julie

Terry, don't worry we will going sometime this summer and Dan is right there is much more what he does not show is the secret wine cellar


----------



## ibglowin

Bwahahahahahaha..... 

Definitely not the right setup. Errrr I watch a lot of Breaking Bad! ... 



g8keeper said:


> <ticker tape going off in the background>...."in local news, edinborough county police have discovered an underground meth lab, and the feds have seized and exhorbinat amount of equipment"....roflmao....sorry, dan...couldn't resist, because with all that (don't get me wrong, i am both impressed, and understand it is your profession as well), it truly looks like you COULD do more than just make wine with all that....lol....


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie, I'm surprised you and Jeannie will allow a third in. Terry must be pretty special!

Mike, I never heard of Breaking Bad. I thought all they did in your part of the country was Storage Wars and Boarder Patrols. We have Amish Mafia out this way!


----------



## ibglowin

Tell me your JK......

One of the best shows on TV the last 4 years (with multiple Emmy's to prove it). Plus its all filmed in my neck of the "hood"!


----------



## snowgirl812001

anybody willing to share their recipe?


----------



## reefman

Julie's recipe is posted in this link
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/candy-cane-wine-recipes-julies-35780/


----------



## snowgirl812001

thank you!


----------

